# kristinspapi black altezza tails



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)




----------



## maxedout97maxima (Dec 2, 2002)

looking good.................nice..........


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

those look VERY good. Great job on em liu, and nice choice kristinspapi... MUCH better than the origional look of them.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

wow... that looks amazing! i never thought altezza's would look so good


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this is hard for me, but I'll say it...

Those

Altezzas

Look























Good.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

THOSE EURO LIGHTS LOOK GREAT


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nice job Liu
Looks goooodddd:cheers:


----------



## rednismo6 (Jun 27, 2002)

i'm not a fan of altezzas, but those do look good...


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *THOSE EURO LIGHTS LOOK GREAT *


Indeed they dooooo...

by the way...where's Samo?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this one's for Samo:
nice *EURO* tail lights.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good. 
Nice work man.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

thanks to kristinspapi for actually allowing me to prototype them.

 

and JD4 for makin sure i dont screw up.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *thanks to kristinspapi for actually allowing me to prototype them.
> 
> 
> 
> and JD4 for makin sure i dont screw up.  *


HEY Liu can you paint my halos white?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

I gotta tell ya. Those look DAMN good. And I really don't care for altezza's. But THOSE are pretty F'n sweet!! Nice job.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

jay.. sure !

thanks for the compliment timbo!

im gonna also be painting his stock headlights stealth look along with a new design of stealth corners.

just gotta wait for my move in to my new place.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

Looks much nicer painted black.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

Bottom line is they are altezza's and they are rice boy central. Why wouldnt you leave in your stock tails and smoke them. That would look a hell of a lot better. And they are not called Euro-lights....get it right.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

DownWithRice said:


> *Bottom line is they are altezza's and they are rice boy central. Why wouldnt you leave in your stock tails and smoke them. That would look a hell of a lot better. And they are not called Euro-lights....get it right. *


I'm already tired about the same [email protected] that altezzas are rice ,gay,etc,etc and etc......
If you don't like altezzas just say I don't like them and that's it
I like altezzas and I don't think I'm a rice boy...
just my.02 cents


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

DownWithRice said:


> *And they are not called Euro-lights....get it right. *


w00t! I think I like this guy  ... just watch the attitude, that's all I ask.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Now lets see you make a white pair with matching halos and corners.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Now lets see you make a white pair with matching halos and corners. *


who wants to be my next prototype?

i prefer new altezza tails and a lil extra for paint as well.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

JayL1967 said:


> *I'm already tired about the same [email protected] that altezzas are rice ,gay,etc,etc and etc......
> If you don't like altezzas just say I don't like them and that's it
> I like altezzas and I don't think I'm a rice boy...
> just my.02 cents *


Well you are wrong. They are ricey as hell. They dont match most cars and they stick out like a sore thumb. One light is always brighter than the other. The look foolish and cheap. They are ment to be on the toyota altezza/is300 and nohting else.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

DownWithRice said:


> *Well you are wrong. They are ricey as hell. Anything made by APC is a calling for ricers. They dont match most cars and they stick out like a sore thumb. One light is always brighter than the other. The look foolish and cheap. They are ment to be on the toyota altezza/is300 and nohting else. *


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

DownWithRice said:


> *Well you are wrong. They are ricey as hell. They dont match most cars and they stick out like a sore thumb. One light is always brighter than the other. The look foolish and cheap. They are ment to be on the toyota altezza/is300 and nohting else. *


Ok whatever you said DownWithRice.....
That is you're point and everybody have differents views....and everybody is right....and everybody is wrong....just enjoy you're ride
Peace and love


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
That is a really nice look. 
But the only way to repeat it is with color matching. So black whatever you want to call thems look good on a black car or maybe dark metallic colors or white, matched with a black center bar or body matched bar. But a gold car for exmaple needs gold paint and a gold matched bar to pull off the look.
Although maybe a black center bar and black painted whatever you call ems could go on any car.
Want to see more side picks (stand on your knees for a better angle).

Seth


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

First of all....mr Downwithrice.....this section is meant to compliment peoples rides. If you don't like what you see....SHUT THE HELL UP. So far every post you've made to this thread has been demeaning and rude. If you can't compliment someones ride, keep your comments and your attitude to yourself.

BTW - kristinspapi....nice ride!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> *Ok whatever you said DownWithRice.....
> That is you're point and everybody have differents views....and everybody is right....and everybody is wrong....just enjoy you're ride
> Peace and love    *


amen brother amen


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

this world is made of LOVE and PEACE, LOVE and PEACE, LOVE and PEACE, LOVE and PEACE...(LOL if you watch Trigun).


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Dude,
Trigun is awesome.
My favorite line (from like the 4th episode the one with the runaway train, with the huge dude who lights up like disco)

Get Vash e'da Stampede (thats how they say it)
and make it
_beautifully gorgeous_

I love it.

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Trigun does indeed kick ass. It's hilarious. I'm still in the middle of the series (Adult Swim), but I liked Cowboy Bebop so I figured I'd watch the other series.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

Timbo said:


> *First of all....mr Downwithrice.....this section is meant to compliment peoples rides. If you don't like what you see....SHUT THE HELL UP. So far every post you've made to this thread has been demeaning and rude. If you can't compliment someones ride, keep your comments and your attitude to yourself.
> 
> BTW - kristinspapi....nice ride!  *


Obviously every post has been negative because I dislike altezzas and anything that resembles uncle ben. When I see something that is cleanly done I appreciate it. What if someone posted a beat piece of crap on the site....would you still say "nice ride man". I really hope that wouldnt. This section is ment to comment on peoples rides...and I commented. It is my honest opinion...and where I am from it is a common opinion.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

Well you could say somehting liek "I dont like the way those look" or "they look better than the other altezza's but I dont really like them" <-- Something like that... you just came off as rude, I'd like to see a picture of your car I'm sure I'll find something "ricey" I mean come on get real. 

And it was a joke saying Euro just to piss Samo off.... Im done ranting now, time to go drink a SODA


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

nice!i dont usually like parts that arent OEM but those altezzas are great


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i'm not a big fan of altezza tails either, probably because of the clear/chrome look of most of them. but i like what you did lui.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *Well you could say somehting liek "I dont like the way those look" or "they look better than the other altezza's but I dont really like them" <-- Something like that... you just came off as rude, I'd like to see a picture of your car I'm sure I'll find something "ricey" I mean come on get real.
> 
> And it was a joke saying Euro just to piss Samo off.... Im done ranting now, time to go drink a SODA *


No actually you wont find one thing ricey on my car. I have as much JDM stuff on my car as possible. I have clean drop and black powder coated kosei k1's. I spray painted my exaust black so it is no shinny and bling bling. I dont have blue head lights or any kind of blue lights coming from my vehicle. Not one sticker touches my car and it is alway in perfect condition. No rice here....sorry. Im getting a digital camera soon...I will post some pictues.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

DownWithRice said:


> *No actually you wont find one thing ricey on my car. I have as much JDM stuff on my car as possible. I have clean drop and black powder coated kosei k1's. I spray painted my exaust black so it is no shinny and bling bling. I dont have blue head lights or any kind of blue lights coming from my vehicle. Not one sticker touches my car and it is alway in perfect condition. No rice here....sorry. Im getting a digital camera soon...I will post some pictues. *


You've already been warned multiple times, lose the attitude. I hate rice too, I wouldn't have even looked in this thread because I would have nothing nice to say, but it was pointed out in the moderator forum so I had to look. So instead of stepping on people's toes, do what I do, avoid it. I don't even go into the Cosmetic section ever because I know I will have nothing nice to say, I suggest you do the same, and soon.


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

that is why i like sr20deforum....im not even gonna mess with this site anymore


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bye bye.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

"I have as much JDM stuff on my car as possible"

POSSIBLY ONE OF THE RICIEST THINGS YOU CAN SAY


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *"I have as much JDM stuff on my car as possible"
> 
> POSSIBLY ONE OF THE RICIEST THINGS YOU CAN SAY *


Are you kidding me? So you are saying an Integra Type R with an JDM front end and JDM tail lights is ricey? You are also saying the Lucino Corners and grille for my car is ricey. Rice is altezzas,mufflers, blue lights, stickers,etc......


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Dam newb's


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

you know what's funny is he said he wasnt going to post here anymore. Secondly do you know how many people would call any of our cars rice simply for the fact that they are imports. What Liu did was a clean job whether or not you care for altezzas. And yes throwing JDM stuff on your car when it's USDM could very well be considered ricey. I noticed now any type of upgrading to a car's looks is now considered rice.But anyways since altezza lights belong on altezzas. Then JDM belongs with JDM and USDM with USDM. Sounds ridiculous you say well it's the same thought process you have. I am not a big fan of altezzas either but that was a good job. May want to take a tip from Adam if you don't like it stay away from it. Just because it's there doesn't mean you have to reply


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *who wants to be my next prototype?
> 
> i prefer new altezza tails and a lil extra for paint as well.
> 
> *



 Pick me, pick me. I was thinking*white* euro lights for my *white* sentra with the *white* center piece.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

well the reason I said that "I have as much JDM stuff on my car as possible" is ricey is because that is a ricer attitude... OEM is not ricey. JDM is.

Stickers, blue headlights, and shiney exhausts are not exactly ricey... My moms BMW has blue headlights, a shiny exhaust and a sticker on the back that says "BURKS BMW" does that make hers ricey...

By the way... what is so JDM about a clean drop and a black painted exaust?


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

You know what DryBoy, I was going to bring up the BMW thing as well but decided not to. Well the blue lights and shiny exhaust, not the BURKS BMW sticker heh. Yeah he has a clean drop but what part did he use? Getting a "clean" drop is ok but does it perform well is the bigger issue. I have the same question what's so JDM or even special about a black exhaust. I mean if it isn't a shitty paint job then it's all good but don't put yourself on a pedestal because of it, it's just a black exhaust. Not like it improves the performance just because you painted it black.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Just curious. What kind of car DO you have? Not to upset you or anything. You just don't have it posted in your information under your name.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Won't matter, he said he won't post here anymore. Let's see how long he holds up his end of the bargin.


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

i know noob were reallythe only ones to really diss it 

ne ways nice ride kristinspapi and nice work liu very nice work


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

DAMN IT.. im not gonna be original anymore.. well.. here is my idea.. you take my idea and im gonna be pissed that you cant be original.. lol.. check this thread guys.. Travis

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?threadid=21106


----------



## DownWithRice (Jan 6, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *well the reason I said that "I have as much JDM stuff on my car as possible" is ricey is because that is a ricer attitude... OEM is not ricey. JDM is.
> 
> Stickers, blue headlights, and shiney exhausts are not exactly ricey... My moms BMW has blue headlights, a shiny exhaust and a sticker on the back that says "BURKS BMW" does that make hers ricey...
> 
> By the way... what is so JDM about a clean drop and a black painted exaust? *


Your mothers BMW most likely has HID's...I have lucino corners and a lucino grille....I didnt say that clean drop and my exuast had anything to do with jdm. How can you say JDM is ricey...that blows my mind that anyone can think that. So taking a S15 head lights end and putting it on a 240SX is ricey? If that is ricey is guess swapping Jap. engines into USDM cars is also ricey...


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Everyone has his/her opinions...


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

GOD!.. now i know why our government has the freedom of speech.. because everyone would be arrested for thinking as individuals.. 

listen guys.. lets just remember one thing here.. we are ALL nissan moderators.. or Moderators who want to know more about nissans.. lets try and get a grip and realize that we are all just, ourselves individuals.. lets keep our cool guys.. Travis


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I think lucino grilles and corners look ricey... just like you think altezza's look ricey.... get my point?


----------

